# Hanging Blindfolded Santa



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I think everyone might want to check this out.

http://www.local6.com/news/5491296/detail.html


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Okay, which one of you did this? LOL I'd also suggest scrolling down the page for the rest of the headlines. Holy hotbed of crime and depravity Batman! Florida sounds like a wild place to live!


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Vlad said:


> I'd also suggest scrolling down the page for the rest of the headlines. Holy hotbed of crime and depravity Batman! Florida sounds like a wild place to live!


LOL I saw those! I thought the same thing.

All you Floridians got some 'splainin' to do. What's up in your crazy state?


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I actually thought about doing that, dressing my kicking hangman prop as Santa, but I knew it would **** off neighbors and kids..Hey..I need them to come by on Halloween!


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

ScareFX said:


> All you Floridians got some 'splainin' to do. What's up in your crazy state?


Why you think I moved from there to California!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I found another Santa Display. Check it out.

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20051214/ap_on_re_us/slasher_santa


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Funny how some macabre decors get lambasted while others are lauded..I guess it depends on how big your mansion is.


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

You know I have to ask, what the hell is wrong with these people...? If you want to remind people about what Christmas is really about then make a nativie scean not a gory santa. Read on about the Pope making sure that the real meaning of Christmas is being shoved down the schools throughts... cuz we all know everyone celebrates Christmas... Look if you want to refocus the attention on the religious aspect come up with catchy slogans like 'Put the Christ Back in Christmas!' or walk around like the guy on Full Metal Jacked singing 'Happy birthday Dear Jesus, Happy birthday to you!' Don't scare children. Now I can't help but wonder how many kids are going to stay up all night and wait for sleigh bells and hide under the covers thinking Santas going to kill them...


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

Now that is down right disrespectful to the community!,an out right morbid display. Not to mention extreamly mean. ROFL! 

Do I think it is in poor taste? 
yes.
Do I think that parents should tell their kids to stay away from that house?
yes 
Do I think that he should be told to take it down? No.

I Like it, but I lack balls the size of cassaba melons . So throwing something like that out in my yard is just out.


----------



## morgan8586 (Aug 30, 2006)

Tis the season......


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Does this mean that putting a Santa hat on my frankenbucky ( which I still don't have room to store) would maybe get me national attention?

Look for me on the news, boys.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

That's pretty funny. 

I had a TOTer this year he was maybe 9 or 10 who was dressed in a Santa outfit with a bloody fake axe and a skull mask.


----------

